# 100% het for Albino. What's it mean??



## joeplant57 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi guys a couple of months ago I bought a 100% het for Albino Darwin Python Male.. What exactly does this mean ?? Very soon I am getting an Albino Darwin Carpet Python ( girl I hope) does this mean when I eventually breed with these two I will get half a clutch of Albino's.. Sorry I'm just confused with it all lol.. Cheers anyway guys. Joe


----------



## scorps (Apr 30, 2013)

Please use the search bar, there are lituarly hundreds of posts on this subject.


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 30, 2013)

Designer serpents has a great chart on her site explaining clutch percentages


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 30, 2013)

when a male and female reproduce there is an allele that is past on from each of them. if you breed an albino to a normal (wildtype) you end up with hatchlings that all carry one gene from the mother(lets say she's albino) and the father (normal) this means the offspring are heterozygous(het) for albinism. the offspring when bred in the future to albinos or other heterozygous(hets) will produce a percentage of Amelanistic,heterozygous and normal offspring. 
easiest way of saying it is: one of the parents was albino.

correct me if i am wrong in any way.

Bohdi.


----------



## joeplant57 (Apr 30, 2013)

scorps said:


> Please use the search bar, there are lituarly hundreds of posts on this subject.


Believe me I typed in 100% het for albino and nothing but crap came up lol..


----------



## ZackBeaven (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeh the search bar on Aussie ppythons kinda sucks if yoi google it often there links to Aussie pythons with what you want. Bohdi has got it right and I like that he called it amelanistic as is the correct term  . Joeplant are you the guy who won carpet pythons competition ?


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 30, 2013)

You will get "roughly" and it does vary a bit but anyway 50% Albinos and 50% hets (100% hets).... solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 30, 2013)

^^^^^


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's one I prepared earlier;

With simple recessive genetic traits (i.e. albinism) in order to express the trait (i.e. in order for you to be able to see it) the animal needs to have two copies of the same mutation (it has to be homozygous - AA or aa). The 'het' refers to the term heterozygous which means it carries one recessive and one 'normal' gene (in this example Aa). When you pair het animals you get a 25% chance of getting an animal that expresses the recessive trait, 50% will be carriers and 25% will be normal and not carry any recessive traits.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 30, 2013)

these are diagrams that should give you the idea..


----------



## joeplant57 (Apr 30, 2013)

ZackBeaven said:


> Yeh the search bar on Aussie ppythons kinda sucks if yoi google it often there links to Aussie pythons with what you want. Bohdi has got it right and I like that he called it amelanistic as is the correct term  . Joeplant are you the guy who won carpet pythons competition ?


Yes I'm the lucky bugger who won the CarpetPythons.com.au competition..still can't believe it lol..


----------



## Melzey (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats Joe! .. *jealous )*


----------



## Paintedpythons (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry , I'm new to this to .... I have a 75% jungle jag ..... Which direction will that get me if I cross her to a pure jungle ?


----------



## champagne (Apr 30, 2013)

approx. 50% when breeding the numbers aren't always perfect %. I seen a 100% het pair produce 50% albinos so you can get lucky.


----------



## ZackBeaven (Apr 30, 2013)

Paintedpythons said:


> Sorry , I'm new to this to .... I have a 75% jungle jag ..... Which direction will that get me if I cross her to a pure jungle ?



that will give you 87.5 jungle jags and sibs mate. Joe im so damn jelly haha was holding my breath till he drew it haha


----------



## joeplant57 (May 1, 2013)

On the day of the draw the Wife said to me " you really want to win this prize don't you" I said you bet I do but I know I won't lol..guess what I did lol.. CarpetPythons.com.au rules!!


----------



## The_Geeza (May 1, 2013)

I would like to c a pic...........her is my little 100% hatchie


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 2, 2013)

Thereb is a clear diference between *possible* outcomes (of offspring), the *probability* of getting a particular outcome and the *actual results* (percentages of the outcomes). If you know the genetics of the parents you can determine the possible offspring that they can produce and the probability of each of these. You will only get offspring that are possible. The numbers you get may vary significantly from the probabilities given. That is because a single clutch is a tiny sample. For example, there is 50-50 chance of having a boy or a girl child. I have two kids, one of each. Yet I know a family that had six girls and another that had seven boys. Over the entire population however, the percentage is 50-50 boy-girl.

Blue


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 2, 2013)

*defeting waffle*



Justdragons said:


> Designer serpenats has a great chart on her site explaining clutch percentages


 I took your advice and agree, it is definitely worth a look at and a read. 

Thanks



Paintedpythons said:


> Sorry , I'm new to this to .... I have a 75% jungle jag ..... Which direction will that get me if I cross her to a pure jungle ?


I am at a loss to understand what a 75% jungle jag is. The jag gene is co-dominant 
and if you have it you show and if you don't have it does not show.

EDIT: Please ignore above query, as I now understand what this statement means.

Blue


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 2, 2013)

I think the 75% jag thing comes from crossing rather than any kind of inheritance mode figure. ie a jag that has 75% jungle 25% coastal, someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 3, 2013)

I get your drift but it would have to be say 75% jungle and say 25% coastal and carrying a single jag gene. This did occur to me after I had posted my query. (Clearly the grey matter was none too functional this morning.)

So the full answer to *ZacBevan's* question is that the cross would yeild animals that were 87.5% jungle with a 50% chance of them being jags and a 50% chance of them not.

Blue


----------



## cemorr (May 21, 2018)

So I know this thread is a few years back, but I have a question.. if the chances are you’ll get normal and/or hets.. how do you tell which ones you have if they both look normal??


----------



## Bl69aze (May 21, 2018)

cemorr said:


> So I know this thread is a few years back, but I have a question.. if the chances are you’ll get normal and/or hets.. how do you tell which ones you have if they both look normal??


You don’t, untill you breed them


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 21, 2018)

cemorr said:


> So I know this thread is a few years back, but I have a question.. if the chances are you’ll get normal and/or hets.. how do you tell which ones you have if they both look normal??



When hets are appointed with a % value thats the possiblity of them carrything the trait.
Hence if I breed 2 100% hets for Albino I should typically get (25% Albino, 50% het & 25% wild type)

As Hets look the same as the wild type animals there is a 2 in 3 chance of the non visuals being het (or 66%)

Here's a link to a more recent thread on the value of buying hets which carries some more information that might be worth reading.

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/buying-poss-hets-worth-it.220510/


----------



## Dom93 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey guys im just getting my head around breeding pythons and planning to do so for the first time next season. But I just have two quick questions. Is it too late to pair up a couple of my snakes now to breed for this season and if you pair a 100% het alb to a wild type what could u expect to produce? Cheers guys


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 10, 2018)

Dom93 said:


> Hey guys im just getting my head around breeding pythons and planning to do so for the first time next season. But I just have two quick questions. Is it too late to pair up a couple of my snakes now to breed for this season and if you pair a 100% het alb to a wild type what could u expect to produce? Cheers guys


It's clear from your questions that you don't know a lot about the subject and I would suggest you invest in a good book on breeding Australian pythons plus there is a lot of info on old threads here. You need to cool your cage temps down in autumn to stimulate breeding activity and it is way too late for this season. Often first time breeders need to be put through a seasonal cooling cycle the year before they will be ready to breed.
Mating a het with a natural will just produce naturals, if you want any albinos at all you need at least a pair of hets, the enclosed chart will help explain this. If you are breeding to sell the hatchlings it will be very hard to sell cross breed albinos let alone hets.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2018)

Whether or not it's too late depends on species. For most things, yes, it is, for others, no, it's not. The latest snakes I've ever bred were Death Adders, I generally wouldn't bother pairing them up until October, and I tried pairing them up as late as February, which was successful. For most pythons it's too late, but I definitely know of many cases with several species which have been done later than now including Water Pythons, Green Pythons, Carpet Pythons and Children's Pythons.

A 100% het crossed with a wildtype ('natural') will produce all 50% possible hets.


----------

